
Firefox 3.6 Alpha 1 - web developer changes - vaksel
http://hacks.mozilla.org/2009/08/firefox-36a1-for-developers/
======
gjm11
The first link there goes to <http://hacks.mozilla.org/2009/07/tracemonkey-
overview/> which is a very nice high-level description of TraceMonkey.

